# Drivers bootcamp



## Papag (14 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai egarer mon dvd de snow leopard pendant un demenagement et j'en ai besoin pour installer les drivers bootcamp sur windows xp...

Seriez vous où je peux les trouver?


Merci pour votre aide


----------



## borrougagnou (16 Janvier 2011)

On as pas compris, tu cherche quoi? les drivers ou le CD?


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Janvier 2011)

tu peux les trouver sur le site d'apple  http://support.apple.com/kb/DL830


----------



## edd72 (16 Janvier 2011)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> tu peux les trouver sur le site d'apple  http://support.apple.com/kb/DL830



N'importe quoi. Il n'y a que les mises à jour sur le site d'Apple (et on est à la 3.x!) et il faut la version initiale pour pour faire les mise à jour.
La 3.0 est sur le DVD de Snow Leopard et ensuite on peut faire les mises à jour 3.1 puis 3.2 en téléchargeant sur le site d'Apple ou via le gestionnaire de MAJ Apple pour Windows.
On ne peut pas installer directement la 3.1 ou 3.2, et la 3.0 n'est pas mise au téléchargement par Apple.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2011)

Papag a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai egarer mon dvd de snow leopard pendant un demenagement et j'en ai besoin pour installer les drivers bootcamp sur windows xp...
> 
> Seriez vous où je peux les trouver?
> 
> ...



Salut,

Après lecture des différents posts, tu n'as qu'une solution, acheter un SL neuf à un prix accessible 

Citation : http://www.apple.com/chfr/macosx/

Maintenant.
Évoluez à partir de Mac OS X Leopard 
pour 29  seulement.


----------



## borrougagnou (16 Janvier 2011)

J'ai trouver ce site qui fournis des drivers mac MAIS il n'y sont pas toute mais tu en as quand même beaucoup, moi je préfère avoir tous les drivers de mac et non certain.

le site:

Site des drivers MAC


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Janvier 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> N'importe quoi. Il n'y a que les mises à jour sur le site d'Apple (et on est à la 3.x!) et il faut la version initiale pour pour faire les mise à jour.
> La 3.0 est sur le DVD de Snow Leopard et ensuite on peut faire les mises à jour 3.1 puis 3.2 en téléchargeant sur le site d'Apple ou via le gestionnaire de MAJ Apple pour Windows.
> On ne peut pas installer directement la 3.1 ou 3.2, et la 3.0 n'est pas mise au téléchargement par Apple.



ouais tu as raison...  pas réveillé ce matin lepetitpiero :rose: je pars me recoucher


----------



## DrGlloq (16 Janvier 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> N'importe quoi. Il n'y a que les mises à jour sur le site d'Apple (et on est à la 3.x!) et il faut la version initiale pour pour faire les mise à jour.
> La 3.0 est sur le DVD de Snow Leopard et ensuite on peut faire les mises à jour 3.1 puis 3.2 en téléchargeant sur le site d'Apple ou via le gestionnaire de MAJ Apple pour Windows.
> On ne peut pas installer directement la 3.1 ou 3.2, et la 3.0 n'est pas mise au téléchargement par Apple.



Petit coup de pouce Google : "download bootcamp 3.0"...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2011)

DrGlloq a dit:


> Petit coup de pouce Google : "download bootcamp 3.0"...



Cela donne : http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Utilitaire/fiches/35909.html

Ou : http://www.generation-nt.com/telecharger-boot-camp-mac-windows7-actualite-946531.html

*Citation 1 :*

Taille :
0.37 Mo
Configuration minimale :
Mac OS X
Windows XP Service Pack 2
Licence :
Gratuit
Date de sortie :
19/01/2010
Langue :
Francais et Anglais

*Citation 2 :*

Télécharger Boot Camp 3.1 pour Mac OS X 10.6 :

avec Windows 32 bits
avec Windows 64 bits


----------



## Papag (16 Janvier 2011)

Ca me dégoûte de devoir racheter un dvd (j'ai retrouver le ticket de caisse de celui que j'ai pommé)

Apple sont vraiment chiants pour ça, ça leur coûte rien de mettre en download...

Je comptais acheter ilife mais je vais devoir racheter SL...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2011)

Papag a dit:


> Ca me dégoûte de devoir racheter un dvd (j'ai retrouver le ticket de caisse de celui que j'ai pommé)
> 
> Apple sont vraiment chiants pour ça, ça leur coûte rien de mettre en download...
> 
> Je comptais acheter ilife mais je vais devoir racheter SL...



Hey je viens de mettre deux liens pour télécharger les drivers Bootcamp  sur le post 9

Citation :
*Apple fait passer son logiciel Boot Camp en version 3.1 désormais capable de prendre en charge Windows 7 sur un ordinateur Mac.*

http://www.generation-nt.com/telecharger-boot-camp-mac-windows7-actualite-946531.html

[B]et pour Windows XP[/B] : http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Utilitaire/fiches/35909.html

Il est vrai que tu auras besoin un jour prochain de ce CD ... 29  ...


----------



## Papag (16 Janvier 2011)

Chailleran a dit:


> Hey je viens de mettre deux liens pour télécharger les drivers Bootcamp  sur le post 9
> 
> Citation :
> *Apple fait passer son logiciel Boot Camp en version 3.1 désormais capable de prendre en charge Windows 7 sur un ordinateur Mac.*
> ...



ces liens sont des mises à jour...


----------



## borrougagnou (16 Janvier 2011)

Lit mon post plus haut papag, il y a un lien qui peut te permettre d'avoir les driver sans Boot Camp.
moi je ne l'utilise pas parce que je préfère avoir des drivers ainsi que les fonctionnalités de Boot Camp mais c'est tout.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2011)

borrougagnou a dit:


> Lit mon post plus haut papag, il y a un lien qui peut te permettre d'avoir les driver sans Boot Camp.
> moi je ne l'utilise pas parce que je préfère avoir des drivers ainsi que les fonctionnalités de Boot Camp mais c'est tout.



Concernant les drivers Bootcamp 3 : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3777?viewlocale=fr_FR

Lisez surtout le thème (Questions relatives à l'installation et au partionnement)

*Citation 1 :*

Linstallation de Boot Camp est simplissime et Windows fonctionne parfaitement une fois les pilotes installés. *Pour mettre en place ces derniers, il faut insérer le disque de Snow Leopard depuis le système de Microsoft, et lassistant dinstallation se lance automatiquement.* Tous les pilotes nécessaires sont installés dune seule traite, et lutilisateur doit simplement redémarrer à la fin du processus.

_*En clair ils sont sur le CD de SL*_

*Citation 2 :*

Important : Boot Camp ne gère uniquement Microsoft Windows XP Édition familiale ou Professionnel avec Service Pack 2 ou ultérieur, et Microsoft Vista. Les gestionnaires requis propres à Macintosh fournis par Apple ne sont destinés quà ces versions.

*Citation 3 :*

Important : vous ne devez ni créer ni supprimer de partitions, ni en sélectionner une autre que BOOTCAMP. Cela pourrait en effet effacer le contenu de votre disque de démarrage Mac OS X.

*Citation 4 :*

Remarque : lAssistant Boot Camp nefface pas votre partition existante ou votre installation existante de Mac OS X lorsquil crée une nouvelle partition pour Microsoft Windows.

Important : nutilisez pas dutilitaire de disque tiers pour partitionner le disque avant dutiliser lAssistant Boot Camp. Cela pourrait en effet effacer le disque.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2011)

Chailleran a dit:


> Important :
> Boot Camp ne gère uniquement Microsoft Windows XP Édition familiale ou Professionnel avec Service Pack 2 ou ultérieur, et Microsoft Vista.
> *Les gestionnaires requis propres à Macintosh fournis par Apple ne sont destinés qu&#8217;à ces versions.*



Ici personne ne parle de Windows 7 car il gère tout seul le Mac quand il est installé par Bootcamp, ou par VMWare ou encore Parallels


----------



## Papag (17 Janvier 2011)

Chailleran a dit:


> Ici personne ne parle de Windows 7 car il gère tout seul le Mac quand il est installé par Bootcamp, ou par VMWare ou encore Parallels



Je crois que j'allucine...

Je cherche une maniere d'installer bootcamp sans le dvd de SL (que j'ai perdu en demenageant...)...


----------



## edd72 (17 Janvier 2011)

Papag a dit:


> Je crois que j'allucine...
> 
> Je cherche une maniere d'installer bootcamp sans le dvd de SL (que j'ai perdu en demenageant...)...



Il n'y en a pas (de legale...), pas de distribution libre, ça va avec le DVD d'OS X.


----------



## borrougagnou (18 Janvier 2011)

papag,
JE T'AI DIT DE REGARDER PLUS HAUT, TU N'AS PAS BESOIN DE CD D'INSTALLATION MAIS TU AURAS QUELQUE DRIVER MANQUANT A L'APPEL COMME "iSight"
je te refile le liens en dessous:

Site d'installation de drivers SANS BOOT CAMP NI CD D'INSTALLATION "Mac OS X Snow Leopard" ou "Mac OS X Leopard"

voila lit mes posts et RÉPOND MOI, même si tu comprend pas comment c'est classée.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2011)

dernières nouvelles : Bootcamp

http://www.macg.co/news/vo...dans-boot-camp

Citation :

Avec Mac OS X 10.6.6, Apple a étendu à l'ensemble des Mac les modifications dans Boot Camp qui avaient été apportées par le MacBook Air (lire : Les pilotes Windows 7 et le MacBook Air 2010 ). Ainsi, seul Windows 7 est désormais officiellement supporté, au détriment de Windows Vista et XP.

Conséquence : Apple déconseille d'utiliser les pilotes fournis sur le DVD d'installation de Snow Leopard. À la place, l'installeur Boot Camp se chargera à la fin de l'installation de télécharger les pilotes les plus récents et les plus adaptés à la machine (avec le choix de les graver ou de les transférer sur une clef USB pour les installer une fois sous Windows). On devrait néanmoins toujours pouvoir bricoler pour installer Vista ou XP, mais Apple ne fournira plus que des pilotes adaptés à la version la plus récente de Windows 7.

Image : du téléchargement

http://static.macg.co/img/...110-155415.jpg


----------



## edd72 (18 Janvier 2011)

borrougagnou a dit:


> papag,
> JE T'AI DIT DE REGARDER PLUS HAUT, TU N'AS PAS BESOIN DE CD D'INSTALLATION MAIS TU AURAS QUELQUE DRIVER MANQUANT A L'APPEL COMME "iSight"
> je te refile le liens en dessous:
> 
> ...




Si tu regardes l'historique de ta page de Wiki, les dernières éditions datent de 2006. Alors moi, je veux bien, mais à moins que papag cherche des drivers pour un très vieux Mac Intel, j'ai bien peur que ces drivers ne donnent pas grand chose (les composants des MBP ont quand même changé depuis 2006...). En fait cette page a été faite à l'époque de TIGER, c'est à dire quand BootCamp n'existait pas. Tu as testé au moins? Sur quelle machine?
Ta page de Wiki ne parle absolument pas de Leopard et Snow Leopard.

Historique de ta page (si tu ne connais pas les Wiki) -> http://wiki.onmac.net/index.php?title=Users/XOM/Drivers&action=history


----------



## borrougagnou (18 Janvier 2011)

en vrai c'est un pote qui me l'as dit et la tester sur un Windows XP aussi, et comme je sais que boot camps n'a existé que depuis Leopard ces driver son surement pour eux

bizarre, quelqu'un à changer la plus part des liens vers des sites allant n'importe où.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2011)

borrougagnou a dit:


> ... bizarre, quelqu'un à changer la plus part des liens vers des sites allant n'importe où.



cela veut tout dire


----------



## Papag (18 Janvier 2011)

Chailleran a dit:


> dernières nouvelles : Bootcamp
> 
> http://www.macg.co/news/vo...dans-boot-camp
> 
> ...


 
Probleme: Le telechargement est impossible... Que je choisisse l'une ou l'autre des solution proposée, il m'est impossible de graver ou mettre sur une clef...
Et je veux tous les drivers

Je commence à croire qu'apple commence à faire comme Microsoft--> Apres les mises à jour, ça marche encore moins bien...

Si quelqu'un a une solution...


----------



## DrGlloq (18 Janvier 2011)

Papag a dit:


> Je crois que j'allucine...
> 
> Je cherche une maniere d'installer bootcamp sans le dvd de SL (que j'ai perdu en demenageant...)...


S'il s'agit bien de trouver bootcamp 3.0 à installer sous Windows (c'est en tout cas ce j'ai compris), je persiste: Google "download bootcamp 3.0 torrent" pour être encore mieux servi, 1ere et 2eme ligne de résultats, ce ne sont pas des mises à jour. Ou alors on n'a pas le même Google.
Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit bien légal mais pour moi ça a marché, la version cd fournie par Apple ne fonctionnait pas, j'ai downloadé environ 380Mo avec un utilitaire torrent, puis installé en cliquant le setup.exe. Ainsi j'ai rendu service à Apple en ne les embêtant pas 

Espérant être utile,


----------



## edd72 (18 Janvier 2011)

DrGlloq a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit bien légal



Non ça ne l'est pas. Et ça peut présenter quelques inconvénients (genre un petit troyen Windows ajouté, etc. )


----------



## DrGlloq (18 Janvier 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Non ça ne l'est pas. Et ça peut présenter quelques inconvénients (genre un petit troyen Windows ajouté, etc. )


Côté légalité j'ai ma conscience pour moi puisque je n'ai fait que réparer une erreur d'Apple mais c'est vrai côté sécurité c'est un peu moins évident; maintenant que je sais que ça marche je vais peut-être aller les voir pour leur expliquer qu'ils me doivent un cd qui marche


----------



## borrougagnou (18 Janvier 2011)

c'est vrai la plus part des fichiers torrent sont comme des fichiers P2P donc de vrai troubleur donnant un bon virus que l'antivirus ne détecte pas, surtout si le virus est stable et travaille lentement.
mais bon les fichiers Torrent sont légal, c'est leurs contenue ou liens qui est illégal.

et si tu as trouver un CD de Mac OS X Snow Leopard en torrent et qui fait seulement 386 Mo
c'est un fichiers 100% illégal preuve a la suite du texte:

c'est un CD remasteriser pour les PC donc comme comme tu doit le comprendre c'est Mac OS X sur un HACKINTOSH, ce CD contient seulements les bases pour le faire marché et ne détient pas bootcamp [noté et tester par un site qui fut fermé maintenant].

la vrai version quand je l'avait demander au tel de l'avoir il faisait env. 6Go donc surement un DVD Double layer (R-DL ou RW-DL).

voila


----------



## DrGlloq (18 Janvier 2011)

borrougagnou a dit:


> et si tu as trouver un CD de Mac OS X Snow Leopard en torrent et qui fait seulement 386 Mo


 Personne n'a dit ça


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2011)

Salut,

Si vous recevez des fichiers exe, ils sont à installer depuis Windows ... au cas ou cela vous échappe


----------

